# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Sa besojnë shqiptarët tek psikologu?

## miri uk

Un mendoj se psikologu eshte shum i dobishem .dhe duhet konsultuar kur njeriu ka nevoj.

----------


## elen

*Miro mos ja fut kot,as besojne shqiptaret tek psikologu.tek dajaku edhe ndoshta.Paret e psikologut u duken pare kot.*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Un mendoj se psikologu eshte shum i dobishem .dhe duhet konsultuar kur njeriu ka nevoj.



teme interesante,

Te gjithe kemi nevoje per nje psikollog,kush me shume e kush me pak!
Po jo te gjithe e pranojne qe ne te vertete duhet te shkonin ta takonin pak! :kryqezohen:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Personalisht , jam absolutisht kunder vajtjes tek psikologu. As kam shkuar dhe as kam per te shkuar kurre. Ka momentje pakenaqesie ose merzitje njeriu, por duhet te jete  i zoti vete te dale nga ajo gjendje e veshtire . Pale kur degjoj qe ( njerez normale ) marrin ilace kunder depresionit. E tmerrshme !

----------


## Ermelita

Sa i perket besimit tek psikologu ne shqiptari,mendoj se ai eshte  ne nivelin zero.
 po mori vesh njeri s eke vajtur tek psikologu,te quajne te çmendur edhepse une personalisht jam e mendimit se te gjithe ne,te sulmuar nga stresi i perditshem dhe nga problemet kemi nevoje per psikologe.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Sma merr mendja qe shoqeria shqiptare eshte ne gati ne ate shkalle sa te pranoj keshillat e psikologut. Kane halle te tjera. 

Personalisht  mendoj nuk kam nevoj per te pare psikolog por sma merr mendja se qe do shkoj me kembet e mia te psikologu. Shkurt nuk besoj qe do me ndryshoj gjendjen time.

----------


## miri uk

Nuk do thot qe je i cmendur te kshillohesh me psicologet ,njeriu ka probleme ne jet ka nevoj te flas me dike per gjerat qe e mundojn. mendoj se shqiptaret ne shqiperi nuk vlersojn punen e ti por kshilloj kush ka nevoj ta takoj se ndikon shum ne uljen stresit dhe depresionit. un ie vlersoj shum se e kam provuar . respekt per te gjith .MIRI

----------


## IL__SANTO

Shqiptaret tek Psikollogu?


Miri na sqaro ihere neve Shqiptareve cfare eshte ky Psikollogu derman.


Po ku ja dine deren shqiptaret Psikollogut ore derman se na bere njesh me Ameriken ku 2 persona ne 3 shkojne te psikollogu.Jemi rehat nga mendja neve lal.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miri uk

ok il SANTO se shum mrapa nesh eshte amerika lali .ti don te thuash gjith shqiptaret jan psikolog

----------


## IL__SANTO

Jo derman me keqkuptove.Dua te them se psikologu eshte vendi i fundit qe zgjedhin shqiptaret per te zgjidhur Problemet e tyre.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miri uk

Psikologu o te cmend fare ote sjell ne vete

----------


## IL__SANTO

Aty eshte problemi se nuk di cfare Opcioni do zgjedhi Psikologu.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miri uk

un kam pas kontakte me psikolog po jo ne shqiperi ,gjith jan nje lloj te dobishem per ne po per shqipetaret ma shum

----------


## Ermelita

Nuk e di,une poer veten time jam e bindur per ndikimin pozitiv te psikologut por varet edhe ne qfare shkalle edhte stresi.

----------


## klandestini

> Un mendoj se psikologu eshte shum i dobishem .dhe duhet konsultuar kur njeriu ka nevoj.


une e kam femer psikologen, dmth italiane. Une i besoj edhe me shume sa cduhet !!! eshte krye

----------


## jessi89

*Mos u befsh per psikolog,per mendimin tim.Por nuk besoj edhe sikur te me cojne,larg qofte kjo.*

----------


## bebushja

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .mire mo mire po se kini mire qe mendoni keshtu per psikologet.sepse po ti mesoni vleren skeni me ju nda me Se aty ne shqiperi per cdo hall qe kini filloni me komshijen duke fol e mer vesh shkalla hallin tat pallati,lagja,e po qe ne qytete te vogla e marin vesh ter e ty nga nje hall qe pate tu ben 2 .Tani mendon dhe si tu mbyllesh gojen komshinjve shoqerise e gje nuk zgjidhe,pra te shkoj nomi ne stamboll e ti muco qe muco mbete.Psikologju ta ben dicka teper te zgjithshme e te ofron metoda me te lehta ne menaxhimin e situatve te veshtira ,taumave,problemeve qe ty te duken teper te pagjidhshme,ne cdo drejtim,,,,,,Nejse prandaj aty adolishentet godasin gjyshet e i bejn copa copa ,apo nusja reh vjeren ,apo burri vret gruan,pra nga shqetsimet qe mund te kete robi ne vend te qetsohet pran psikologut ai renddohet cdo er e me shum sa kthet ne nje njeri te dhunshem e humbet kontrollin e tij,,,,, Nje dite do e kuptoni sec do te thote te kesh nje psikolog personal dhe nje avokat te mire  ne jeten tende....JU PERSHENDES

----------


## jessi89

*Ja ca pytje qe psikollogu i boni njeres qe shkoi per vizite:
-a shko ne kishe regullisht e refehesh te prifti?
-a ke be shkelje dhe ske raportu ne polici?
e shume budallalleqe te tjera.Por e mblodhi shpejte e shkreta.Filloi me fiskulture,pishina,vrap dhe ja hodhi.Po i kujton psikologun,behet keq.
Vetem nga kjo qe kam degju me duket sikur nuk punon kjo menyre*.

----------


## klandestini

mua me stimolon ajo psikologia, apo nuk eshte edhe sexy !!!!!!!!

----------


## Cobra1

Degjo motra sa te mundohesh qe te shkosh te psikologu do te duhen dhe disa $ te holla eja tek un qe ekam free gjithshka per goca si ty  hahahahahah
cp na hap barkun me keto ide 


thuaj si mun ta shtyjne jeten pensionistat ne shqiperi dhe cfar mund te bejme ne se sa per psikolog nuk do tju kuptojne as ne vitet 3000 motra

----------

